# Looking for an article



## amosfella (Mar 1, 2011)

It was about processing cats with HCl+H2SO4+H2O2. It was in PDF. Is there a chance anyone knows a link for that??


----------



## lazersteve (Mar 1, 2011)

I have an article on my website about processing PGM catalyst with NaCl + H2SO4 is that the one you are talking about?

Steve


----------



## amosfella (Mar 1, 2011)

Unfortunately, Steve, no, that wasn't it. It was a rather large university study... I clearly remember HCl+H2SO4+H2O2. It was said to disolve all the metals in the cat rather quickly. I saw it on this site in an external link to a PDF file...
Thanks though...


----------



## lazersteve (Mar 1, 2011)

I have a university study from Istanbul Technical University that is six pages and discusses using HCl and peroxide to extract catalytics.

Is that it?

Steve


----------



## amosfella (Mar 2, 2011)

I would believe not, but would you mind posting it for me to look at??


----------



## jimdoc (Mar 2, 2011)

Try looking for it in Palladium's scribd page. He has a lot of info and books on there.
http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/memberlist.php?mode=viewprofile&u=1666

Jim


----------



## lazersteve (Mar 2, 2011)

Here is a copy of the one I mentioned last:

Cats with peroxide and HCl

Steve


----------



## rusty (Mar 2, 2011)

lazersteve said:


> Here is a copy of the one I mentioned last:
> 
> Cats with peroxide and HCl
> 
> Steve



Steve this is what I get when I try to download that file. Using the pass word you have for your site does not work, this is the second file you have put on GRF that this has happened to me.


----------



## seawolf (Mar 3, 2011)

I get a request for password also.
Mark


----------



## lazersteve (Mar 3, 2011)

Try it now.

Steve


----------



## jimdoc (Mar 3, 2011)

lazersteve said:


> Try it now.
> 
> Steve



It works for me now, it was giving me the same thing before.

Jim


----------



## Palladium (Mar 5, 2011)

jimdoc said:


> Try looking for it in Palladium's scribd page. He has a lot of info and books on there.
> http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/memberlist.php?mode=viewprofile&u=1666
> 
> Jim


 I think i might have the one he is talking about. Look in my sig line under chemistry handbooks and search through them to see.


----------

